

Show HN: HTML5 online game for mobile + desktop - Free Rider HD - erichate
http://www.freeriderhd.com/

======
erichate
The site was built using backbone.js and the game is mainly javascript with
Createjs for sound and the odd sprite. We targeted both mobile devices and
desktop with this release. Works really well on modern browsers on all
devices.

Let me know if you have any questions or feedback!

